
Semantic Traveler Wristbands - modalduality
https://modalduality.org/posts/semantic-traveler-wristbands.en/
======
modalduality
If you like math you may be interested in my companion piece Optimizing
Differentiability in Weighted-Frequency Color Coding at
[https://modalduality.org/posts/optimizing-color-
coding/](https://modalduality.org/posts/optimizing-color-coding/) where I try
to choose the most distinct colors, weighted by the number of speakers of the
language.

I'll try to answer any questions too.

